# wextract cleanup0



## Lilly47 (Jul 13, 2004)

hi guys,today,i upgraded my MSN messenger to version 7.0 and during the download,Teatimer asked me if i wanted 'wextract cleanup0'( C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ADVPACK.DLL)to add to my registry,i said no,at the same time,i told zone alarm i didn't want it either...however,microsoft's anti spyware allowed it in and i found it as a new startup programme in Winpatrol.I've done a search on this startup but i still can't find out exactly what it is or if i need it,does anyone know if its some kind of spyware or if its necessary in my startup?.I had msn disabled from startup and used it manually instead which still says the same in 'scotty' ...thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## The_Egg (Sep 16, 2002)

wextract cleanup is a legit process used for cleaning up temp/cab files etc created by installers.

It is usually a RunOnce item, which runs once on reboot, cleans up, then removes itself from the startups.

If in doubt, always post a current HJT log
http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/HJTsetup.exe


----------



## Lilly47 (Jul 13, 2004)

thanks so much,i rebooted and its gone now...my panic is over


----------

